# March Pre-sell 2013



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

March Pre-Sell 3-18-13 until midnight 3-31-13

Coconut Ganache....$19.95 lb or $19.25 lb in 5 lb jug

This one smells like a Mounds/Almond Joy bar. It discolors to dark brown which is perfect for this fragrance with it's coconut/chocolate goodness. I did notice that it seems to get better as it cures and I have a sample here that was made 5 months ago and has just gotten better with age. No A. 
*
Black Pepper ...$ 22.95 lb or $22.25 lb in 5 lb jug.*Top: orange, apple, chocolate

Middle: nutmeg, ginger, cinnamon, clove,

Base: sandalwood, vanilla, amber, musk

Be still my heart...If it got any better than this I couldn't stand it! Smells like the most incredible man you could ever imagine. Discolors to dark brown, no A.
*
Violet...$19.95 lb or $19.25lb in 5 lb jug
*
Top: orange blossom, plum, black currant

Middle: violet, lilac jasmine, rose, carnation 

Base: woody violet.

Slight A, no D. Fresh floral not the least bit cloying.

I will post flash points and Catagory 4 & 9 as soon as I can get them


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Put me Down for One of Each Please : ) 
Coconut, Pepper, and Violet $62.85


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Tamera, do you have sniffies to send?


----------



## fattyaddie (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll take 2#s of each please!!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I'd like a pound of black pepper and a pound of violet, please.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Put me down for 2lbs of each.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone! I have the orders written down  Stacey, I'll PM you


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks, Tamera! I tried to reply but was over my quota, so I had to delete all the messages. (I am sure that there is a way to delete them individually, but I didn't feel like taking that long, and it wasn't letting me delete them in large groups.)


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

One of each please. And I can wait until after this one arrives to ship what I already have on hold. 
Thanks!


----------



## Dacia (Mar 19, 2012)

I'll take a pound of black pepper and pound of violet please


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Dacia,
Please PM me with you physical address (ships FedEx) and you email for PayPal. I will invoice for the FO's after the pre-sell closes. It takes about two week after the close of the Pre-Sell for eveyone to pay, the Fragrance Houses to get the Oils made for us, shipped to me and me to get them bottled and packed to ship out to you 

Thanks so much for your order


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Are we going to hit minimums? Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes, minimums have been met on Coconut Ganache and Black Pepper, but we are 10lbs short on Violet.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

All invoices had been sent.

As most of you know, the Black Pepper was cancelled due to Ifra usage levels, until we get the reformulation from the perfumer.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Oh, so sad, I was looking forward to Brad Pitt in a bottle... Did violet work out?


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes Angie, Violet made the minimum. You already took care of your paypal invoice for it


----------

